# Dont have a clue...



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, im 20, 6ft 2 and 12stone, started the gym 3 weeks ago.

i just want to add muscle to my arms and chest and shoulders/traps really.

tue - back and biceps

thur - chest and triceps

fri- legs and abs, cardio

sunday - shoulders/traps

I am currently eating:

7.30am: 1 bowl of porridge, followed by a Met Rx whey protein

10am: 1 bagel with peanut butter

Lunch: Pasta with chicken pieces OR four tuna sarnies in buns, OR corned beef in buns

2pm: bannana

5pm: GYM

6.15pm protein shake

Tea: fish and chips, OR stewed steak and rice, OR sunday dinners

10pm: scrambled egg on toast

Is this good or bad?

I dont need to be taking maximuscle "PROGAIN" or "Met Rx "SIZE UP" do i? if i want to have big arms, shoulders and chest?

i DONT have a clue on diets and stuff


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Accoring to maximuscle:

8.00 am - bran flakes, skimmed milk and "1 SCOOP OF PROMAX" - (is promax just like my Met Rx whey protein? just a different brand?)

10.30am Cyclone "all in one" mixed with water

1.00 - Tuna steak in brine, lw cl mayo, wholegrain bread

3.00pm - "PROGAIN" 2 scoops (is the vital? as its a weight gainer i dont want to turn fatty)

5.00pm - 20grams of chicken breasts, 4 sl wholegrain bread,

7.00 - 200g steamed salmon fillets, frozen veg, new potatoes

9.00 - Cyclone "all in one" mixed with water

Is this *progain* and* cyclone* so important to this diet for building muscle?

I work in the trade and find it hard to get breaks, maybe one at 10am and one at 2pm i can manage till i finish at 5.

Im after a quite toned but muscular physigue, big arms and shoulders and chest.

http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/muscle_man_1.jpg

Around that size, AHAHAHA how sad

any help, much appreciated


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Scared of getting fat aswell, but i want to get some good muscles to my arms, chest, shoulders etc


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK Johnny, here's my input;

7.30am: 1 bowl of porridge, followed by a Met Rx whey protein

10am: 1 bagel with peanut butter (*you need protein here*)

Lunch: Pasta with chicken pieces OR four tuna sarnies in buns, OR corned beef in buns (*how much protein is included in this meal*)

2pm: bannana (*no protein at all*)

5pm: GYM

6.15pm protein shake (*should contain carbs, vits and mins with creatine like Extreme Build & Recover*)

Tea: fish and chips, OR stewed steak and rice, OR sunday dinners

10pm: scrambled egg on toast

You've posted up a Maximuscle diet which is the easy answer if you aren't prepared to do some work yourself. Maximuscle are very expensive and their products aren't the best on the market in my opinion.

Have a look at this for a mass building diet.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks EXTREME matey!

will my *10am* bagel with peanut butter not do?

*Lunch*- i have the full tin of tuna so say 26grams, or 150g of corned beef.

the chicken pasta is diced chicken inside a sandwhich filler so probs no good LOL.

*2am -* what would you reccomend for a snack then? i was looking for something cheap, lunch box size and hopefully from a food source that doesnt need pre-cooking. (this is going to be hard aint it)

Just i work on the tools and more or less working my 8hours a day, apart from a 10min break at *10am*, half an hour at *12am* (in the van though), and 10min break at *2pm.*

I appreciate your help! might sound a daft question, but is this muscle growing, and supplement taking completely safe for my body and fitness? later on in life also LOL just sometimes i get the idea of myself feeding myself with junk powder (whey protien) at times, probably just me LOL only been training 3weeks.

thank you!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the 10am snack needs some protein maybe a shake...

a tin of tuna gives 34g of protein if it is a standadrd tin, the chicken in the sandwich filler will be poor quality to be fair i would stick with the tuna...

2.00pm - 2 scoops whey and 50g almonds is a good snack with no cooking needed, get a shaker and pre-fill it

whey protein is not junk it is amino's that your body needs to grow.....training for only 3 weeks is not a problem starting a training regime without getting the basics of diet is an issue....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention i take a Met Rx Supreme Whey protein shake before i go to bed also, around *11pm*.

I only take *1* Met Rx Supreme Whey protein shake in the morning on the 3 days i DONT train.

and *3* Met Rx Supreme Whey protein shake on the days i DO train, ( *1* after breakfast, *1* after training, *1* before bed)

Should i be taking *THREE *Met Rx Supreme Whey protein shake's every day?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

look at a monday/wednesday friday split mate so you get at least 1 days rest in between workouts.

might be wise to assume you`ll gain better on 3 workouts a week rather than 4 also.

personally i found 2x a week to be optimal.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I cant get there on a monday cal mate, so chose *Tuesday,* which then gave me wednesday as a rest day and back on *Thursday, Friday *i am thinking of just doing sit ups and cardio, Saturday - rest, then back on *sunday.*

*so Thursday, Sunday, Tuesday - weights*

*Friday - abs and cardio*

Should i be taking 3 whey protein shakes a day? every day, as i only take 3 on a training day.

Also i only use *1* scoop to 200ml of semi-skimmed milk, should i carry on, or up it to *2* scoops per serving?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

at 12 stone, thats giving me the need of taking in 170G of protein a day right?

-7.30am: 1 bowl of porridge (*10g*), followed by a Met Rx whey protein 1 scoop, 200ml milk(*18g*)

-10am: 1 bagel with peanut butter (*12g*)

-Lunch: Pasta with chicken pieces OR four tuna sarnies in buns, OR corned beef in buns (*35g *MAX  )

-2pm: bannana (*0g*)

-5pm: GYM

-6.15pm Met Rx whey protein shake, 1 scoop, 200ml milk(*18g*)

-Tea: fish and chips, OR stewed steak and rice, OR sunday dinners (40g if its stewed steak and rice)

-10pm: scrambled egg on toast (*10g*?) Followed by a Met Rx Whey Protein 1 scoop 200ml milk (*18g*)

I think im well short! maybe by 50-60Grams a day!

Do you guys rekon i should be taking a "Met Rx whey protein" 1 scoop and 200ml of WATER at 10am?

and maybe at tea time taking TWO scoops of Met Rx whey protein?

Or should i be considering buying "met rx size up" or "maximuscle cyclone" to mix with water on my 10am and 2pm 10minute breaks.

should this be my every day routine? and not just my training days

cheers lads!


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

try this

-7.30am: 1 bowl of porridge (*10g*), followed by a Met Rx whey protein 1 scoop, 200ml milk(*18g*)

-10am: 1 bagel with peanut butter (*12g*) Met Rx whey protein (*18g*)

-Lunch: Pasta with chicken pieces (*35g *MAX  )

-2pm: bannana (*0g*) full tin tuna (*34g*)

-5pm: GYM

-6.15pm Met Rx whey protein shake, 1 scoop, 200ml milk(*18g*)

-Tea: fish and chips, OR stewed steak and rice, OR sunday dinners (40g if its stewed steak and rice)

-10pm: scrambled egg on toast (*10g*?) 300g cottege cheese (*30)*g

- before bed Met Rx whey protein shake, 1 scoop, 200ml milk(*18g*)

if you have the cash get some protein/ meal replacement bars


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i cant stand cheese mate  LOL

So an Alternative, thats just as cheap would be good.

i get a good deal on the "Met Rx Supreme whey" at *2.268kg at £26*, which is what i use morning, after training and night with milk. If i use this (1 scoop) on my 10am and 2pm breaks with *water*, be just as affective and good?

i also dont feel soar after training anymore, i no its only been 4weeks, but it only hurt the first time i went, and i mean HURT! i couldnt hardly move my arms LOL


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

4 weeks into training


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you only need 3 scoops a day if youre not getting the amount of protein you need from whole foods.

nothing wrong with milk either to top up protein levels,but go for skimmed.

you`ve also written up youre diet in detail,i`d suggest writing up your routine in similar detail.

btw i started off at a very similar shape to you.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

*Sunday: Abs and Legs*

Abs - sit ups

Legs - leg extension, 20min cardio

*Friday: back and biceps*

Biceps:

- Dumbell curl alternative

-Hammer curl alternative

-Ez bar curl using cable machine

-Standing one arm cable curl

-Machine preacher curl

Back:

-Lat pulldown to chest

-Latt pulldwon machine

-Long row cable machine

-Seated back row machine

*Thursday, chest and triceps:*

Chest:

-Chest flies

-Smith machine flat bench

-Smith machine incline bench

-Chest press machine

-Pec dec

Triceps:

- Cable rope pushdown

-Straight bar pushdown (over hard grip)

-Straight bar pushdown (under hard grip)

-Cable rope over head, bend over

-Standing bend over, dumbell one arm extension

*Tuesday:*

Shoulders and traps:

- Dumbell shoulder press

- Arnie press

- Dumbell shrug

-Cable shrug

-Upright row cable machine Ez bar

-Upright row cable machine straight bar


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

All of the above are 3 sets of 10 reps.

Im thinking of getting meal replacement bars, 32g of protein per bar, MET RX, 1 a day an hour before gym, will this help increase filling out and increase my muscle growth?


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

more food needed, fats,carbs and proteins!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

hey mate, i am currently doing the following:

*Breakfast:* 1 Average size bowl of porridge, followed by 1 scoop of "Met Rx Supreme Whey" with 200ml skimmed milk. (1 multi Vitamen)

*10am: *1 Bagel with 2tbsp of peanut butter(<<<THINKING OF GETTING AN "ALL IN ONE" SUPPLEMENT TO TAKE ASWELL HERE WITH WATER)

*Lunch:* Chicken tikka pasta salad/*or*/ 1 can of tuna + 4 slices of bread/*or*/ half a tin of corned beef + 4 slices of bread.

*2pm:* Banana, followed by Meal replacement Bar (<<<THINKING OF GETTING AN "ALL IN ONE" SUPPLEMENT TO TAKE ASWELL HERE WITH WATER)

*6pm:* Stewed steak and savoury rice/*or*/ fish and chips/*or*/ spag bol/*or*/pasta salad/*or*/ salmon and jacket potato

*6:30:* 1 scoop of "Met Rx Supreme Whey" with 200ml skimmed milk.

*10pm: *2 scrambled eggs on toast

*10:30pm:* 1 scoop of "Met Rx Supreme Whey" with 200ml skimmed milk.

6-8 pints of water daily.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my thoughts...



jonnymc said:


> hey mate, i am currently doing the following:
> 
> *Breakfast:* 1 Average size bowl of porridge, followed by 1 scoop of "Met Rx Supreme Whey" with 200ml skimmed milk. (1 multi Vitamen) - *weigh your oats then you know what you are eating*
> 
> ...


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Appreciate your thoughts.....

The porrdige is in satchet form and i think has around 10g of protein per serving. i was thinking about adding a scoop of my choc whey protein to this, to increase the protein in it? thoughts on that please?

-whats an MRP?

-Moving the 1 scoop of "Met Rx Supreme Whey" with 200ml skimmed milk to 8.00pm is no problem, thanks for your input, ill do that.

The 10.30pm shake, what if i took it between 11:00-11:30 within that time, be better? rather than remove it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use oats so simple satchets when i am working away living in hotels they are fine but you need to add decent protein to them not rely on the substandard protein in the Oats...

MRP = Meal Replacement

yes moving the drink from 10.30pm to 11.30pm is better this gives your meal at 10.00 to be digested properly


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks PScarb, i might be getting my hands on a box of "MET RX bars" soon, containing 32grams of protein. In desent flavours too, choc fudge cake, mmmm LOL!

Im supposed to be getting them at a cheap price, so i was thinking about taking one at *2pm*. and a "all in one" muscle supplement, like cyclone for eg, or size up with water at *10am* with my bagel.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if your getting them anyway placing them in at these times is better than not having them in....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

what would you go for though?

*10am* - "all in one" mixed with water

*2pm* - "all in one" mixed with water

OR

*10am* - 32g "met rx" protein bar

*2pm* - 32g "met rx" protein bar

OR

*10am* - Met rx meal replacement bar

*2pm* - Met rx meal replacement bar

OR mix and match LOL ?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to the gym today:

shoulders and traps day, had to walk out 35mins in, could not concentrate or motivate myself:smash:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

surprised no-ones said this,but leg extensions are your only leg exercise!!!!

get on the leg press or start squatting matey.

dont see any deads there either.

dips and close grip bench are typically the best mass builders for triceps/chest...

i reckon you`d actually do better on a full body routine rather than the split youre doing for now,but thats up to you.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i want to add the following: Squats, Deadlift's, Pull ups and chest dips to my 3 days a week routine.

Should i do squats and deadlifts with my "Shoulders/Traps" day

Pullups on my "back and bicep" day

chest dips on my "chest and tricep" day

cheers cal mate...

still not eating enuff aswell, need something fo 10am and 2pm, what you think about "all in ones" with water?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i currently use the smith machine for my bench press, as they dont have a barbell at the gym.

will this be ok to use for the squats and deadlifts?

also i am away on monday for a week, little holiday, what the craic with diet, should i be taking my whey proetin tub with me and shaker?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a smith machine isnt a great option as it alters the natural errr line that you lift thru,but if thats all you got thats all you got..just be aware of any unnatural aches and pains.

i`d simply spread deads and squats as far apart from each other as you can.

why not make your own mrp in a blender-oats nana milk and a protein powder as a base which can be added to.

yes take your protein with you on holiday.

consistency is everything dude!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers cal, yeah thats all there is! 

went to the gym today: Back and Bicep's

Managed:

Long pull - 3 sets of 10 @ 40kg

Seated Row - 3 sets of 10 @ 30kg

Seated Latt pulldown - 3 sets of 10 @ 45kg

Latt pulldown (to the chest) 3 sets of 10 @ 45kg

Straight bar with cable, curl - 3 sets of 10 @ 35kg

Dumbell curl - 3 sets of 10 @ 10kg

Hammer Curl - 3 sets of 10 @ 10kg

Tried Concentrated curls, could not hack it not even with 7.5kg 

Tried pullups, could not hack it, body gave up after 2

Mind sound silly but didnt even attempt deadlift or squats, i am SCARED of them LOL only got the smiths machine and no mirrors close, scared of doing them wrong and causing injury.

The main mass buliders i CANT do Gutted.... making me disheartened and wanting to give up


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

isnt there even a leg press?

you could always try some very hi rep bodyweight squats..they do work!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

yes they have a leg press!

but to me Squats look cool! they look as if they are actually doing something.

Last two trips to the gym i have had bad days, not interested, sadly.

Chest and Triceps on Saturday, hope it goes better, might try some squats with the smiths machine if i got the bottle LOL

does the back and bicep routine look not enough above?

took me around 50mins to do.

also i am thinking of upping my whey shakes, My MET RX supreme whey per 27g serving only offers me 18g of protein. Should i do 1 and a half scoops to make it 27g?

that will be 27g in the morning, 27g after training or 8pm on non training days, and 27g before bed, rather than just 18g.

I want to build, and i feel as if i am starting to lose interest, which i am trying to fight off!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Theres my weekly journal on how i got on at the gym this week in the above post's...

thanks to any replies in advance, i am going on a 1week break to calais.

and this was how saturday went:

Chest and Tricep day (yesterday, last exercise day of the week):

+Flat bench smith's - 3 sets of 12 reps @ 30kg (inc bar)

+incline bench smith's - 3 sets of 12 reps @ 30kg (inc bar)

+close grip bench smith's - 3 sets of 12 reps @ 30kg (inc bar)

+Workout bench flat -chest dumbell press - 3 sets of 12 reps @ 12.5

+workout inclined bench - chest dumbell press3 sets of 12 reps @ 12.5

+Cable crossover - 3 sets of 12 reps @ 20kg

+Tricep rope pushdown - 3 sets of 12 reps @ 25kg

+One arm behind head extension dumbell - 3 sets of 10 reps @ 7.5kg

+MACHINE ASSISTED Chin dips helped with 45kg - 3 sets of 8 reps

1hour to do.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

im back, got stuck in CALAIS for a day!

diet went on the window this week, only 2-3 meals a day!


----------

